# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Just Joke

## victor

Ayo kalo ada yg lucu2, buat refresh ...gambar, cerita, dll, dll, dll

----------


## victor

om turen punya

----------


## victor

idem, om turen punya juga

----------


## victor



----------


## victor



----------


## victor



----------


## victor

Job Interview

HRD: Nama saudara siapa ?
Pelamar: Prawoto pak ...
HRD: Coba ceritakan tentang keluarga saudara !!...
Pelamar: Saya 2 bersaudara, adik saya masih kuliah
di Jogya..Orang Tua saya tinggal di 
Surabaya ..
Kakek dan nenek dari Bapak tinggal di Solo..
Kakek dan nenek dari Ibu tinggal di Semarang ..
Paman dan Pakde semua tinggal di Tegal..
HRD: Apakah saudara dapat berbahasa inggris
Pelamar: Yes .. sir ...
HRD: now tell me about your family in English !!...
Pelamar: Sorry sir .. i don't have family in
English..., they're
all living in Indonesia

----------


## victor



----------


## victor

Nubruk Bule

Seorang cewek yang bahasa Inggrisnya kacau-balau
suatu hari nubruk seorang
bule ketika jalan-jalan di mall.
Cewek: "I'm sorry."
Bule: "I'm sorry, too."
Si cewek bingung. Doi ngerasa harus ngejawab tuh bule.
Cewek: "I'm sorry, three."
Bule: "What are you sorry for?"
Cewek: "I'm sorry, five."

----------


## victor

Perpustakaan

Di tengah malam, telepon di rumah seorang petugas
perpustakaan berdering.
"Selamat malam. Maaf mau tanya, perpustakaan buka
jam berapa ya?" tanya suara seorang lelaki di
telepon.
"Ya ampun, Anda menelepon tengah malam begini hanya
ingin tahu kapan perpusatakaan buka?" tanya petugas.
"Tapi ini sangat
penting", kata penelepon.
"Jam sembilan pagi"
"Jam sembilan??? Tidak bisa lebih pagi lagi?"
tanya
si penelepon.
Memangnya kenapa Anda ingin datang pagi-pagi?"
tanya petugas.
Siapa bilang saya ingin datang? Saya ingin keluar
dari perpustakaan ini.."

----------


## victor

Bis

Suatu malam seorang lelaki yang sedang mabuk naik
bis dan duduk di sebelah perempuan berumur.
Si nenek memandangnya dari atas ke bawah, kemudian
berkata, "dasar pemabuk. tahu nggak,kamu akan ke
neraka!"
Si lelaki melompat kaget dan berteriak,
"Stop...kirriii. Salah naik bis."

----------


## victor

*cilikane sopo yach?
kecil nya siapa yach?*

a. om .......
b. om .......
c. om .......
d. om .......

----------


## victor

buat om om yang sering kena macet, hehe....

----------


## victor

falling

----------


## victor

*4. Cheese Fair or 'Afraid of Cheese'*

----------


## victor

*5. They can construct their own WATER.....*

----------


## victor

*6. U jump on the Elevator = Jail ?*

----------


## victor

*7. Japlish  "L" is substituted with "R" ... and this is what happens!!!*

----------


## victor

*8. They even have a room for this...*

----------


## victor

*10. The best so far....*

----------


## victor

*11. They even advertise their price hike...*

----------


## victor

*12. Their mags need refrigeration. ...*

----------


## victor

*13. Appears to be "SOLD OUT"....*

----------


## victor

*14. Pray while listening to MP3... be pious !!!*

----------


## victor

*17. Shud consider doing business with this Co.*

----------


## e-koi

Sebuah pesawat telah dikabarkan hilang dalam suatu penerbangan. Hari berikutnya barulah tim SAR menemukan bangkai pesawat. Tidak ada penumpang maupun awak yang selamat. Hanya seekor monyet yang diduga milik salah seorang penumpang yang didapat. Dengan sedikit terpaksa, karena blackbox belum ditemukan, diadakan interview thd monyet tsb. 
Petugas : kamu naik pesawat ini juga (kata petugas sambil berbahasa isyarat juga).
Monyet : (angguk-angguk)
Petugas : wah monyet cerdas (jawab petugas senang), lalu kamu duduk dimana?
Monyet : (menunjuk sebuah kandang di bagasi)
Petugas : o ya, baru saat itu pilot ngapain aja
Monyet : (menirukan gaya tidur)
Petugas : jadi pilot tertidur?
Monyet : (angguk-angguk)
Petugas : kopilot? (sambil menunjuk kursi kopilot)
Monyet : (menirukan gaya tidur)
Petugas : astaga? Baru, para pramugari
Monyet : (menirukan gaya tidur juga)
Petugas : ooh... My God! para penumpang?
Monyet : (geleng2)
Petugas : jadi waktu itu kamu lagi dimana?
Monyet : (tepuk2 dada, sambil kedua tangannya seolah-olah sedang memegang kemudi pesawat)
Petugas : Apa!!!!

----------


## Rova

> idem, om turen punya juga


Kl itu one moment in time, fotografernya sipp..
Difragma dan shutter speednya cocok..    ::

----------


## victor

**:: KENAPA VALENTINE HARUS 14 FEBRUARI? *

Valentine dirayakan setiap 14 februari sesuai dengan arti kata Valentain
Va berasal dari Fa yang merupakan urutan nada ke-4 dari solmisasi
Do re mi fa
Jadi Fa disini menunjukkan 'empat'
Lent adalah bentuk ke tiga dari kata "Lend" yang dalam basa english
berarti meminjamkan atau dipinjam.
Nahh...dalam pinjam meminjam harus ada unsur 'belas kasihan'
Maka Lent bisa diartikan sebagai 'belas'
Tine berasal dari kata asli twin yang artinya kembar
Kata kembar adalah identik dengan angka 2
Maka kata valentine yang asli katanya berasal dari "Falenttwin" mempunyai
arti
Fa = empat
Lent = belas
twin = dua
Jadi Empat belas bulan kedua
Alias 14 Februari
Itulah kenapa valentine diperingati setiap tanggal 14 februari
(Hanya orang2 dengan gangguan mental dan orang2 yang mau bunuh diri, yang
percaya bahwa tulisan ini benar)
*:::SEJAK KAPAN VALENTINE DIPERINGATI? *
Berdasarkan buku2 tentang sejarah valentine yang saya baca
-Baik buku berjudul "valentine di jaman majapahit', "Primbon Valentine"
sampai buku "Da Valentine Code"-
Serta searching internet di wikipedia dan google
Maka didapatkan kesimpulan tentang sejarah awal mula valentine secara
detil dan sangat rinci
yaitu bahwasanya valentine mulai dirayakan SEJAK DULU
(hehehehe)
*:::KENAPA VALENTINE IDENTIK DENGAN COKLAT? *
haalaaah...
ini jawabanyya gampang aja
Karena coklat itu romantis..kan asik kalo pas candle light dinner trus
ngasihnya coklat
Coba bayangin kalo ngasihnya nasi tumpeng, kan susah!
Jadinya ga romantis tapi tragis
*::: KENAPA VALENTAIN IDENTIK DENGAN PINK? *
Sebenarnya bisa aja dijawab:
Kalo pake item2, ntar disangkain dukun
Kalo pake biru2, disangkain satpam
Kalo pake putih2, disangkain pocong
Kalo pake ijo2, disangkain kolor ijo
Kalo pake abu abu, disangkain babu
ya kan?
jadi emang cucoknya warna pink!
*:::JIKA APA KITA MERAYAKAN VALENTINE? *
satu
Jika ada pasangan alias pacar!
Karena aneh aja kalo makan candle light sendirian, nulis kartu valentine
buat diri sendiri, termasuk ngasih coklat buat diri sendiri sambil
menciumi diri sendiri di depan kaca...
(narsis akut)
Dua
jika punya modal
Karena apa?
Coklat itu mahal, coklat gambar ayam jago aja paling gak uda seribu rupiah
Belum lagi beli kartu ucapannya, makan malemnya, bunga mawarnya...byuh
byuh byuh...
Ingat..
"cinta itu buta....tapi butuh duit"
heheheheh
*::: APA TEMA VALENTINE TAUN INI? *
Ada beberapa tema valentain taun ini, yaitu:
valentain dengan bawain coklat 5 kilo digotong sendirian dari jakarta ke
bogor
(CAPPEEEE DEEHHH....)
Valentine sambil menikmati singkong yang dikasih ragi
(TAPEEEE DEEHHH....)
Valentine sambil makan sambal merah pedas di mangkuk berbentuk hati
(CABEEEEE DEEEHH....)
Valentine dengan memakai pakaian serba pink. Baju pink, celana pink,
sepatu pink, tutup muka pink, telinga pink dan hidung pink
(BABIIIIII DEEEHHH....)
Ahh...sudahlah
Tambah ga penting aja tulisan ini
Yauda..
Bagi yang merayakan selamat aja, bagi yang memang ga pengen merayakan
ya...santai aja
Tapi buat yang pengen merayakan tapi keadaan belum mengijinkan (baca :
jomblo red.)....semoga cepat mendapatkan pasangan
Ingat prinsip pertama harus jual mahal, sambil berkata "SIAPA GW"
Kalo belum dapet juga diturunkan menjadi "SIAPA DIA?"
Tapi kalo memang belum dapet2 juga turunkan lagi menjadi "SIAPA AJA"
ok!
buat semuanya :
*SELAMAT VALENTINE SEMOGA LEKAS SEMBUH!**

----------


## INdragonZ

> Nubruk Bule
> 
> Seorang cewek yang bahasa Inggrisnya kacau-balau
> suatu hari nubruk seorang
> bule ketika jalan-jalan di mall.
> Cewek: "I'm sorry."
> Bule: "I'm sorry, too."
> Si cewek bingung. Doi ngerasa harus ngejawab tuh bule.
> Cewek: "I'm sorry, three."
> ...


bule: are you sick?
cewe: seven seven *habis six kan seven pikirnya*

----------


## victor

*ini apa ya?*

----------


## zieco

> *ini apa ya?*


Sejenis chiki yah? ( makanan ringan ).

Tul???

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> *ini apa ya?*
> 
> 
> 
> Sejenis chiki yah? ( makanan ringan ).
> 
> Tul???


bukane momotaro

----------


## zieco

> Originally Posted by zieco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


Hahaha...
Pikir sejenis makanan.

Perutku lapar sehhh...   ::

----------


## victor



----------


## victor

> kenaaa deh...

----------


## zieco

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kenaaa deh...


Tuh kan...
Benerrrrr

Aku dapet hadiah ngga Om vic?  
Hahaha...

----------


## bagus328

Seorang gadis muda yang cantik (Citra) nampak depresi berat ketika berada di ruang tunggu psikolog (Dr. Joko). Ketika giliran dia konsultasi, dia mulai bercerita:
Citra : "Pacar saya memang keparat.... gue benci dia!"
Dr. Joko : "Memangnya apa yang dia lakukan padamu?"
Citra : "dia menggandeng tangan saya."
Dr. Joko : "seperti ini? "
Kemudian Dr. Joko meraih tangan si gadis dan menggandengnya dgn penuh kehangatan.
Citra : "Betul, seperti itu."
Dr. Joko : "Sayang, itu artinya pacarmu perhatian sama kamu."
Citra : "Tetapi dia juga berani peluk-peluk saya!"
Dr. Joko : "Seperti ini?"
Dr. Joko memeluk Citra dari belakang dengan mesra.
Citra : "Betul seperti itu."
Dr. Joko : "Itu tandanya dia sayang sama kamu."
Citra : "Tetapi dia berani cium bibir saya!"
Dr. Joko : "Seperti ini?"
Dr. Joko memberikan ciuman panas kepada Citra.
Citra : "Betul........ tetapi dia tetap saja seorang keparat! seorang bajingan! sebab dia berani meraba-raba dada saya Dok!"
Dr. Joko : "Seperti ini?"
Dr. Joko meraba-raba dada Citra.
Citra : "Benar! Itu bukti dia keparat kan??? Dia juga bahkan berani mengajak saya bercinta tanpa pengaman dan berani "keluar" di dalam saya!"
Dr. Joko : "Begini?"
Dr. "Joko pun mengajak Citra bercinta di ruang prakteknya, dengan penuh nafsu dan gairah dan berulang-ulang, dan seperti gambaran Citra, tanpa pengaman dan "keluar" di dalam."
Citra : "..... benar..... mirip seperti itu..... dia benar-benar bajingan.... keparat sejati...." 
Citra pun menangis.....
Dr. Joko : "Sayang.... itu tanda bahwa kamu punya daya tarik sexual yang tinggi, sehingga dia tidak dapat menahan diri untuk mengajakmu bercinta, lihatlah sisi positifnya, dia berarti sangat mencintaimu, sex juga bagian dari cinta."
Citra : "Yang terakhir Dok...., setelah bercinta, pacar saya mengatakan bahwa dia mengidap AIDS"
Dr. Joko : "Apaa?????????? Bajingan!!!! Keparattt!!! Pacarmu benar-benar keparat!!!!!!!!!! Bangsat!!!!!!! Bangsaaatttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"Mati d gw!

----------


## victor

*TES MASUK JADI WNI...*
*Seorang warga keturunan Cina berniat mengubah status
kewarganegaraannya menjadi WNI. Berikut ini adalah petikan tanya
jawab antara si petugas dengannya :
> "Selamat pagi, Pak."
* "Celamat pagi," balasnya.
> "Bapak akan menjalani pengujian akan wawasan kebangsaan. Jangan
takut, pertanyaannya gampang, kok." hibur si petugas melihat mimik si
engkoh yang mengerutkan alis.
> "Saya akan mulai dengan sejarah" Dia mengambil gambar RA Kartini,
lalu bertanya:
> "Ini gambar siapa?"
* Dengan lantang dan suara keras, dia berkata :
* "Hai...ya... . itu kan nyonya menil. Wagus lo.... Owe celing minum."
> Berikutnya si petugas mengetes wawasan tentang kepemerintahan
dengan memperlihatkan lambang korpri.
> "Ini apa, Pak?" tanyanya sambil masih mengelum senyum.
* "Hai... ya....olang pake itu seling latang ke toko Owe winta-winta
sumbangang."
> Lalu, si petugas menunjuk kepada foto Pak Harto yang menempel di
dinding sambil bertanya :
> "Foto siapa itu?"
* "Hai....ya.. .. itu kan hopengnya Liem. Pintel dagang dia. Anak-
anaknya luga."
> Mendengar jawaban itu, si petugas menjadi sakit kepala.
> "Ini pengetesan terakhir, Pak. Coba nyanyikan lagu Indonesia Raya"
> Si Engkoh langsung berdiri tegap dan bernyanyi:
"Indonecia tanah ailmu..."
> "Stop... stop... kenapa tanah airmu, Pak???" tanya si petugas.
* "Tanda tangan wulu, balu Ngai wilang tanah ailku...."*
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

*NO COMMENT*

----------


## INdragonZ

^ wowo. ahhaha..
editany oke om, cara ngasih efek bayangan gmana tu?

----------


## victor

> ^ wowo. ahhaha..
> editany oke om, cara ngasih efek bayangan gmana tu?


ga bisa saya om, just copy n paste
cuma berharap bisa buat refresh aja,
kalo masalah bayangan bikin apa kagak saya juga kagak tahu
senior photograper di sini pasti tahu deh

----------


## victor



----------


## INdragonZ



----------


## bobo

Seorang Madura 

Pada suatu waktu ada seorang pemuda Madura sedang duduk santai di Poskamling. Kemudian datanglah pak Lurah yang sedang jalan2 melihat warganya.
Dan Pak Lurah menghampiri pemuda tersebut :
Lurah : " Pagi mas, sedang santai ya ?"
Pemuda : " iya pak enak lagi santai begini (logat madura:ON)"
Lurah : "Mas bisa gak jadi MC buat acara Sidak besok"
Pemuda : " Apa tuh pak MC ? (logat madura)
Lurah : :MC itu yang kasih tahu pengumuman lewat pengeras suara"
Pemuda : "oh begitu pak, bisa bisa asal saya dikasih tahu apa yang mau diumumkan"
Lurah : " oh itu pasti saya kasih tahu pak, kalau mas bisa, besok pagi mas datang dipendopo kelurahan jam 8 pagi tepat ya. Jangan lupa pakai pakaian yang bagus"
Pemuda : "Ok pak Lurah besok saya datang"

Keesokan harinya Pemuda Madura itu datang dengan pakaian lengkap (baju koko putih, sarung dan songkok hitam). Pak Lurah langsung menyambut dan memberi tahu tempat pemuda tersebut bekerja.
Dan pemda tersebut diberi pengarahan oleh pak Lurah :
Pak Lurah : " begini mas nanti kalau rombongan pak Camat tiba jam 09.00 tepat nanti mas langsung bilang BAPAK CAMAT BESERTA ROMBONGAN DIPERSILAHKAN MASUK"
Pemuda : " BAPAK CAMAT BESERTA ROMBONGAN DIPERSILAHKAN MASUK, (sambil dihafalkan), ok pak saya sudah hafal, ada lagi pak ?
Pak Lurah :" nah yang kedua MENGIBARKAN BENDERA SANG SAKA MERAH PUTIH"
Pemuda " "MENGIBARKAN BENDERA SANG SAKA MERAH PUTIH, ok pak saya hafal.
Pak Lurah : yang ketiga "MENYANYIKAN LAGU INDONESIA RAYA"
pemuda : "MENYANYIKAN LAGU INDONESIA RAYA" sudah sudah hafal dengan yakinnya.
Pak Lurah : yang terakhir "IBU-IBU DHARMA WANITA DIHARAPKAN TURUN DARI PENDOPO"
Pemuda : "IBU-IBU PKK DIHARAPKAN TURUN DARI PENDOPO", wah gampang pak Lurah saya sudah hafal semua.
Pak Lurah : ok lah kalau kamu sudah hafal, ingat ya kalau pak Camat datang jangan lupa yang saya kasih tahu tadi ya.
Pemuda : baik pak Lurah (logat madura:ON)

Jam 09 pak camat masih belum tiba, jam 10 juga si pemuda tambah tegang saja, ternyata jam 11 pas pak camat datang, dengan segera pak Lurah emberikan aba2 ke pumuda madura :
Pak Lurah : Ayo mulai...
Pemuda : BAPAK CAMAT BESERTA ROMBONGNYA (GEROBAK) DIPERSILAHKAN MASUK (LOGAT MADURA:ON)
Pak Lurah : waduh salah ayo yang kedua....
pemuda : (tambah gugup) MENGIBARKAN BENDERA SANG MERAH DISANGKA PUTIH
Pak Lurah : waduh salah lagi ayo yang ketiga (PUSING :ON)
Pemuda : MENYANYIKAN LAGU INDONESIA RAYA
Pak Lurah : Bagus bagus ok yang terakhir
Pemuda : (sambil tersenyum) IBU-IBU PKK DIHARAPKAN KETURUNANYA

----------


## victor

::

----------


## boby_icon

om vic di tempatku kalo pic nya dari mail.yahoo kok ndak bisa muncul ya gambarnya ?

contoh yg ini 

https://login.yahoo.com/config/login_ve ... inline%3d1

----------


## victor

> om vic di tempatku kalo pic nya dari mail.yahoo kok ndak bisa muncul ya gambarnya ?
> 
> contoh yg ini 
> 
> https://login.yahoo.com/config/login_ve ... inline%3d1


iya, gambar dr emailku, 
br tahu kmrn di informasi om tenonx, lagi mau di edit lagi
hehe.... MAAP

----------


## boby_icon

::   hehe

tak pikir yang lain pada bisa buka, koq ga ada yg komplen ma om .

----------


## victor

> hehe
> 
> tak pikir yang lain pada bisa buka, koq ga ada yg komplen ma om .


lha itu makane aku tenang2an tok

----------


## h3ln1k

baru bukak neh iya dari tadi ga keluar gambarnya   ::   perutku sampe mules ngekek2 terus   ::

----------


## victor

> baru bukak neh iya dari tadi ga keluar gambarnya    perutku sampe mules ngekek2 terus


waduhhhh....   ::

----------


## adepe

> *ini apa ya?*



Bacteria House rasa melon yah?  ::

----------


## victor

ssssssssssssstttttttttttttt................. nti ketahuan momotaro

----------


## koituren

waduh..dah ketinggalan 4halaman neeh
Ok. Ntar di upload yg lucu2

----------


## INdragonZ

> waduh..dah ketinggalan 4halaman neeh
> Ok. Ntar di upload yg lucu2


sip, ditunggu om   ::

----------


## cheung

Rich Friend

Reasons why I never visit my rich friend 

Once while visiting a very rich friend, the maid approached me and..... 

Question : "What would you like to have..Fruit juice, Soda, Tea,
Chocolate, Capuccino, Frapuccino,or Coffee?"
Answer: " Tea please"
Question : " Ceylon tea, Indian tea, Herbal tea,Bush tea, Honey bush tea, Iced tea or green tea ?" 
Answer : "Ceylon tea "
Question : "How would you like it ? black or white ?
Answer: "white"
Question: "Milk, or fresh cream?
Answer: "With milk "
Question: "Goat's milk, or cow's milk" 
Answer: "With cow's milk please.
Question: " Freezeland cow or Afrikaner cow?"
Answer: " Um, I'll just take it black. "
Question: " Would you like it with sweetener, sugar or honey?" 
Answer: "With sugar"
Question: " Beet sugar or cane sugar?"
Answer: "Cane sugar "
Question:" White, brown or yellow sugar?"
Answer: "Forget about the tea, just give me a glass of water instead." 
Question: "Mineral water, tap water or distilled water? "
Answer: "Mineral water"
Question: "Flavored or non-flavored ?"
Answer: "I think I'll just die of thirst

----------


## INdragonZ

^ WKwkwkwkw... kasian ui, mw minum aja susah setengah mati   ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

*Celita HOT.....*

Alkisah ada 2 orang pengemis yang kebetulan sama2 sumbing...
karena udah ngebet dua2nya pun melakukan penetrasi di sudut komplek...

Cowo: ayang, em ey yu (sayang ML yuk)
Cewe: iap ni, wahukin yah yang.... (udah telanjang... )

blesss... akhirnya masuk deh tuh mr P ke ms V nya si cewe...

Cewe: aahhhh, ahhhh, ahhhhh....... ..
Cowo: ohhh, ohhhh, ohhhhh enyak yang... enyak...

Trus 10 menit kemudian cewe sambil berbisik namun setengah teriak...

Cewe: bang, oyang bang...
Cowo: iyah ayang....

Cewe: bang... oyang.....
Cowo: iyah ayang, ni lg oyang...

tiba2.. "PLAK"!!!!

Cewe: ada oyang gobyog....!! !! (sambil nunjuk2 satpam yg lagi ngeliatin mereka berdua dari belakang)

----------


## Mich-Joll

*Peraturan baru di Surga*

Sensus terakhir menunjukkan bahwa akhir-akhir ini surga sudah mulai padat
penduduknya. Ini membuat Tuhan berpikir keras bagaimana mengatasinya. Stlh
mempertimbangkan bbg cara akhirnya dibuat aturan masuk surga yang baru. Dlm
peraturan itu disebutkan bhw utk masuk ke surga, seseorang hrs mengalami
hari yang paling buruk waktu mati.

Besoknya, orang pertama datang ke gerbang surga. Malaikat di gerbang
berkata, "Stop dulu ! Sblm kau kuizinkan masuk, cerita dulu bagaimana hari
terakhirmu di dunia."

"Oke !" Kata orang itu. "Begini... Sudah cukup lama saya menduga istri saya
selingkuh. Dari info yang saya dapat, saya tau tiap hari, istri saya selalu
membawa kekasih gelapnya ke apartemen kami di lantai 25 dan berhubungan sex

dengannya. Jadi hari ini sengaja saya pulang cepat dengan maksud menangkap
basah mereka.

Sampai di apartemen, segera saya dobrak masuk dan memeriksa seluruh ruang
untuk mencari si pria brengsek itu. Istriku, setengah telanjang,
menjerit-jerit selagi saya kesetanan mencari-cari si pria brengsek ini " .

" Namun, saya tidak dapat menemukannya. Pada saat saya hampir menyerah,
secara kebetulan saya melihat ke balkon apartemen kami dan melihat seorang
pria sedang bergelantungan hanya dengan jari tangannya. Berani-beraninya
pria ini, dia pikir bisa sembunyi dari saya. Dengan dibakar amarah, saya
berlari ke balkon dan menginjak-injak jarinya sampai kemudian terlepas dan
jatuh ke bawah ".

"Tetapi sungguh sial dia tidak segera mati krn jatuhnya ke pohon dan
semak-semak yang menahan jatuhnya. Ini bikin saya lebih marah lagi. Jadi
dalam angkara murka, saya masuk ke
dalam dan meraih apa saja yang dapat saya lempar ke pria itu. Dan sungguh
aneh, ternyata saya mendapatkan lemari es yang tanpa pikir panjang saya
dorong ke pria itu. Dari lantai 25, lemari es itu segera meluncur jatuh
menimpa pria itu dan menghancurkannya. Betapa puasnya aku ! Di
tengah-tengah
kegembiraan luar biasa tersebut saya kena serangan
jantung dan mati mendadak."

Malaikat terhenyak dan mencoba menganalisanya. Secara teknis, orang ini
memang mengalami hari yang buruk sebelum mati, dikhianati istri dan mati
mendadak sebelum menuntaskan dendamnya. Maka segera malaikat berkata, "Oke,
Selamat datang di surga!" dan mengizinkannya masuk.

Bbrp detik kemudian, orang kedua datang ke gerbang surga. Segera malaikat
berkata "Dengar peraturannya ya ! Sblm kau kuizinkan masuk, kau harus
cerita
hari terakhir waktu kau mati".

"Gak masalah ...." kata orang kedua ini. "Tapi kau pasti sulit percaya
kejadian ini. Aku sedang berada di balkon apartemen saya di lantai 26. Tiap
hari saya melakukan senam sebentar disitu. Saking semangatnya, secara tidak
sengaja saya terpeleset dan jatuh ke bawah. Namun sungguh beruntung, saya
masih berhasil meraih ujung balkon di lantai 25, walaupun hanya dengan
jariku. Dengan penuh harapan, saya berusaha naik ke atas. Namun entah dari
mana muncul orang yang kesetanan keluar dari apartemennya dan
menginjak-injak jari tangan saya. Ya, tentu saja saya kesakitan dan
terlepas
jatuh" .

"Untungnya saya jatuh ke pohon dan semak-semak sehingga saya tidak langsung
mati. Selagi saya tergeletak di bawah, tidak mampu bergerak disertai
kesakitan luar biasa, saya lihat orang yang kesetanan ini mendorong lemari
esnya ke bawah dan jatuh tepat di atas saya ... Matilah saya."

Malaikat berusaha menahan tawanya setelah orang kedua ini selesai cerita.
"Aku mulai suka peraturan baru ini , " pikirnya. Kemudian segera malaikat
berkata, "Bagus. Selamat datang ke surga!" dan orang kedua ini segera
diizinkan masuk.

Bbrp detik kemudian datang orang ketiga ke gerbang surga.
"Tolong ceritakan kpd saya ttg hari terakhir saat engkau mati", kata
Malaikat yang mulai menikmati peraturan baru ini.

"Okay ... Coba anda bayangkan !! ", jawab orang itu.
"Aku telanjang bulat di dalam lemari es......"

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   sampe muless

----------


## cheung

A bear, a lion and a pig meet.
Bear says: "if I roar in the forest, the entire forest is shivering with fear."
Lion says: "if I roar in the jungle, the entire jungle is afraid of me."
Pig says: "big deal.... I only have to cough, and the entire planet lives in fear.

----------


## cheung

CARA KIRIM BARANG BEBAS BEA CUKAI

Sebuah keluarga di Provinsi Selatan China, dibingungkan saat peti jenazah nenek mereka tiba dari Amerika. Jenazah nenek mereka nampak terhimpit dalam peti tanpa ruang tersisa. Saat membuka peti, mereka menemukan surat yang isinya, Sepupuku terkasih, aku kirimkan tubuh nenek karena dia ingin dikremasikan di tanah leluhur kita. Di bawah tubuh nenek ada 12 botol wine dan 10 kantong coklat Swiss! Di kaki nenek, ada sepasang sepatu Nike Air untuk Ah Cu. Nenek memakai 6 T-Shirt CK, yang besar untuk Ah Bak, dan sisanya untuk para keponakan. Dua jeans Armani yang nenek pakai untuk anak-anak. Jam tangan Rolex yang Lee Ah Bai mau ada di tangan kiri nenek. Untuk Bibi Pei Pei, ada kalung, cincin dan anting merk Tiffany yang dikenakan nenek. Enam kaos kaki Polo yang dipakai nenek dibagi untuk para sepupu. Beritahu aku apa lagi yang kalian mau karena keadaan kakek akhir-akhir ini juga memburuk kesehatannya. Salam manis, dari sepupumu di Amerika.

----------


## Begichu

Dari : Suami bin Lelaki
17, Jalan Angkasa,
24300, Keamanan
TANGERANG.

Kepada : Isteri binti Perempuan
17, Jalan Angkasa,
24300, Keamanan
TANGERANG.

PERKARA : PERMOHONAN UNTUK BERPOLIGAMI

Istriku Tersayang ,
Sebab utama permohonan ini di lakukan adalah karena saya ingin melengkapkan kuota yang telah di peruntukkan bagi saya. Saat ini kuota yang telah di isi cuma satu, memandang masih ada 3 kekosongan, akan sangat indahlah jika dapat di penuhi secepat mungkin. Pihak yang akan mengisi satu kekosongan ini pada saat ini ialah gadis muda dan cantik bernama.. binti. . yang merupakan rekan kerja usaha saya. Memandangkan komitmen yang beliau tunjukkan di tempat kerja amat baik, eloklah jika kita masukkan dia bersama kita di dalam organisasi keluarga kita. Sementara kekosongan yang selebihnya 2 lagi, akan di isi di masa akan datang.

Untuk bisa dimaklumkan olehmu sayang, sebenarnya masalah ini telah Lama saya fikirkan tetapi memandangkan kemampuan finansial saya yang selalu pas pasan, terpaksalah saya tangguhkan dulu permohonan ini, di samping
Kurangnya rasa keyakinan untuk mengemukakan permohonan ini. Kini, setelah saya dapat mengatasi masalah finansial kita, saya merasakan kembalinya semangat saya yang telah hilang selama ini.

Permohonan ini amat setimpal kerana dengan kedudukan dia nantinya di organisasi keluarga kita , dia akan menguntungkan kedua belah pihak dan juga pihak ketiga. Selama ini hidup kita bahagia sebab jika tidak, mana
mungkin engkau sayang dapat menjadi seperti sekarang. Semua yang engkau miliki sudah bertambah besar. Mobil besar, rumah besar, kalung emas besar dan pakaian besar. Jika dulu potongan mu seperti gitar, kini sudah
bertukar menjadi drum. Oleh itu, sudilah kiranya dapat kita berbagi bersama insan lain kebahagiaan kita ini.

Pihak mu sayang juga dapat menikmati faedah besar dari dikabulkannya permohonan ini karena engkau akan tetap menikmati apa yang telah miliki sekarang dengan waktu bekerja lebih singkat dan sistem shift akan di perkenalkan yaitu 1 hari kerja dan 1 hari cuti rehat. Waktu bekerja yang selebihnya akan ditampung oleh pihak ketiga. Kebaikan yang engkau akan nikmati ialah waktu rehat yang bebas karena sewaktu kamu cuti, saya selaku Penyelia tidak akan memantau aktivitas yang kamu lakukan. Pada waktu itu saya cuma akan fokus kepada hasil kerja pihak ketiga. Menguntungkan bukan?

Atas kerjasama dari pihak mu saya dahulukan mengucapkan ribuan terima kasih. Saya amat berharap pihak mu dapat meluluskan permohonan saya ini karena adalah lebih baik jika kita dapat berbagi kebahagiaan
kita ini bersama insan lain. Saya harap permohonan saya ini di balas dengan senyuman penuh keikhlasan dari pihakmu dan tandatangan di atas kertas yang saya lampirkan , bukannya malah melempar  lemparkan
periuk nasi, piring-mangkuk, sendok, atau bahkan perkara-perkara lain yang akan menyulitkan pihak mu untuk memberi persetujuan.

Saya harap kamu sudi meluluskan permohonan ini. Hadirkanlah senyumanmu sebagaimana ketika kita menyambut orang baru yaitu bayi kita kedalam keluarga kita beberapa tahun silam. Situasinya lebih kurang sama
dengan masa kini. Kita akan menerima orang baru juga, cuma bedanya ialah jika beberapa tahun yang lalu kita perlu menjaga dan membelainya dengan manja bersama tetapi kali ini, setiap urusan penjagaan dan belaian
manja akan di laksanakan oleh saya sepenuhnya. Mudah sekali buat kamu kan.?

Akhir kata, saya harap permohonan saya ini dapat dibalas secepat mungkin. Semoga kita bersama-bersama dengan pihak ketiga akan dapat melaksanakan program ini dengan jayanya.

Sekian, Terima Kasih.
BERKORBAN DAN BERBAGI KEBAHAGIAAN LAMBANG RUMAHTANGGA BAHAGIA

Yang Ikhlas Memohon,
Suami bin Lelaki

----------


## victor

catat
hehe....
 ::   ::   :P  :P

----------


## victor

WHITE PELLET

----------


## victor



----------


## victor

*Chocolate bacteria house*


*cocopandan bacteria house*


*orange, chocolate n cocopandan bacteria house*

----------


## victor

*BRUSH*

----------


## victor

Bioball medium packing


Bioball small packing

----------


## victor

macam-macam pellet
green pellet, corn pellete, egg pellete, etc

----------


## victor



----------


## bobo

hahaha lucu om victor foto2 nya.
wah gak terasa teman2 punya selera humor yang asyik2.
Berbagi cerita lagi nih :

Sekumpulan mahasiswa sedang melakukan KKN di desa. Dan dalam KKN sang dosen menitipkan pesan agar setiap mahasiswa dapat menuliskan pengalaman bahagia/sedih dari warga desa tersebut.
Kemudian seorang mahasiswa mencari warga desa dan ketemulah seorang kakek yang sedang duduk sendiri didepan rumah.
Mahasiswa : Pagi kek.
Kakek : pagi cu.
Mahasiswa : Maaf ke karena saya ada tugas dari doesn saya mengenai cerita dari warga desa maka saya menanyakan ke kakek apakah kakek punya cerita yang bahagia ?
Kakek : Oh cerita bahagia ya cu, saya punya pengamalan yang cukup bahagia.
Mahasiswa : coba kek ceritakan supaya saya bisa menyelesaikan tugas saya.
Kakek : Begini cu, suatu saat ada seorang cewek yang tersesat di hutan belakang desa kemudian kami warga desa mengirimkan tim penyelamat dan kemudian berhasil menemukan gadis tersebut. Setelah ketemu kami lansgung memperkosa gadis tersebut sebagai imbalan atas usaha kami.
Mahasiswa : wah kek cerita itu gak bisa saya tulis. apakah kakek masih ada cerita lain ?
Kakek : ada cu, suatu waktu ada seekor sapi yang tersesat dihutan dan kami mencari dan menemukan. kemudian sapi kami perkosa dulu sebagai jasa telah menemukan sapi tersebut.
Mahasiswa : wah semua cerita bahagia kakek gak bisa saya tulis apakah ada cerita yang menyedihkan dari kakek ?
Kakek : ada cu (sambil menerenung). Suatu saat kakek tersesat di hutan belakang desa dan kemudian kakek ditemukan oleh tim dan ...............

Tebak sendiri   ::

----------


## victor

kemudian berhasil menemukan *kakek* tersebut. Setelah ketemu kami lansgung memperkosa *kakek* tersebut sebagai imbalan atas usaha kami.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## victor



----------


## bobo

100 buat om victor   ::

----------


## bobo

Pada suatu hari seorang pemuda mendapat hadiah ultah ke-17 nya sebuah motor sport dari ortunya.
Dengan rasa bangga dia mencoba motor barunya, dan mengebutlah dijalan raya.
Pada suatu jalan disebelahnya ada rel kereta api dan kebetulan ada serangkaian kereta api yang lewat.
Timbullah perasaan iseng pemuda ini untuk membalap kereta tersebut. Di tambahlah gas motor nya dan seketika kereta terlwati oleh dia, dan dia merasa puas.
Tidak lama kemudian kereta tersebut melewati pemuda tersebut, dan pemuda tersebut bertambah panas dia kebut lagi sampai bisa melewati kereta tersebut.
Ternyata tidak lama kereta juga bisa melewati pemuda lagi.
Dan pemuda tersebut berpikir: " kalau dibalap motor pembalap selalu menundukkan badan agar motor bis tambah kencang", maka seketika itu pula pemuda menunduk dan menggeber motornya. tak berapa lama kemudian kereta dapat disalip, sambil menunduk dia merasa puas dan gembira akhirnya kereta dikalahkan.
Tetapi kereta gak mau kalah kereta menyalip dan pemuda tersebut kaget, dan dia menoleh ke arah kerata dan ternyata "SEMUA PENUMPANG YANG ADA DIKERETA TELAH MENUNDUK" sehingga kereta dengan kencangnya meninggal pemuda tersebut.

----------


## bobo

Alkisah ada tiga orang laki-laki tersesat digurun pasir. Sampailah mereka pada sebuah gua dan mereka menemukan guci ajaib, setelah menggosok guci tersebut keluarlah jin penunggu guci.
Jin : "Ha ha ha terima kasih manusia, kalian telah membebaskan jin yang paling kuta dan baik dan sebagai imbalan masing2 dari kalian akan mendapatkan 1 permintaan dan permintaan tersebut dapat kalian nikmati selama 10 tahun.
Laki2 1 : " Jin aku mau ditemani oleh wanita cantik yang ada diseluruh dunia ini"
Jin : " jadilah (cling) maka masuklah laki2 pertama ke dalam gua yang telah dipenuhi wanita2 cantik dan tertutuplah gua tersebut."

Laki2 2 : " Jin aku mau ditemani oleh minuman minuman alkohol terbaik yang ada didunia ini"
Jin : Jadilah (cling) maka laki2 kedua sudah didalam gua yang penuh dengan minuman terbaik dan tertutuplah gua tersebut "

Laki2 3 : " Jin, aku mau ditemani oleh rokok dan cerutu yang terbaik dibumi ini"
Jin : "jadilah (cling) maka laki2 ketiga sudah ada didalam gua yang telah penuh dengan roko dan cerutu dan tertutuplah gua tersebut"

Setelah 10 tahun maka Jin mulai membuka pintu masing2 gua.
Pada gua laki2 pertama, jin menemukan laki2 pertama tinggal tulang dan kulit karena dia memuaskan nafsunya selam 10 tahun dengan semua wanita dan matilah laki2 tersebut.
Pada gua laki2 kedua, jin menemukan laki2 kedua perutnya membuncit akibat terlalu banyak minum alkohol selama 10 thun ini, dan matilah laki2 kedua tersebut.
Si jin mulai takut kalau laki2 ketiga juga menusul temannya, pada saat pintu gua dibuka terjadi serangan terhadap jin : "PLOK"
Sambil marah laki2 ketiga bilang : "Goblok lu jin masak ngasih rokok dan cerutu tapi lu gak kasih korek apinya bagaimana gue menikmati rokok ama cerutunya"   ::

----------


## victor

*GUBRAKKKKK...........!!!!!*

----------


## victor

*KOI SHOW kalo hadiahnya gini gimana yach*



lomba di adakan tahun 2020 lebih keren lagi

----------


## victor

*wahhhhhh.......... ini kalo ban nya bocor gimana yach*

----------


## victor

*kaki ku langsung merinding liat ini*

----------


## victor

*English Jowo


Seorang sopir lagi nyetirin boss bule Amrik, kebetulan lagi sial. Mobilnya nyodok kendaraan di depannya karena mendadak berhenti. Ia minta maaf kepada si boss, Sorry Sir, I brake brake, do not eat. After I check, the wheel no flower again.
Kira kira terjemahannya: (maaf pak saya rem-rem nggak makan, setelah saya cek rodanya nggak ada kembangannya lagi)

Begitu si Boss mau ikutan ribut sama yg ditabrak, dia bilang Dont follow mix, Sir! That bring that car if not wrong is the childrenfruit from manager moneys, he stupid doesnt play! Let know taste.

Terjemahannya : (nggak usah ikut campur pak, yang bawa mobil itu kalo ggak salah anak buah dari manajer keuangan, dia memang goblok bukan main, biar tahu rasa).

Besoknya si supir nggak masuk kerja, terus pas lusanya dia masuk si boss bule nanya, why youre not coming?
Jawab si supir, I am sorry boss, my body is not delicious, my body taste like enter the wind.

Terjemahannya : (maaf boss badan sayatidak enak, badan saya rasanya seperti masuk angin)

I really dont know your point! kata boss nya.

Yes how yes? I am alone migrain Sir, will how the speak , but yes already, how many-how many, people Java can speak England.jawabnya serius.

Terjemahannya : (ya .. gimana ya? saya sendiri puyeng Pak mau bagaimana ngomongnya, tapi yo uwis lah.. piro-piro wong jowo iso ngomong Inggris..*

----------


## victor

*NO comment*

----------


## victor

*NO comment again*

----------


## victor



----------


## victor



----------


## bobo

hahaha lucu2 tenan om victor.

----------


## INdragonZ

LOL   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zieco

*Indonesia Paling Cepat*

Pada waktu pertemuan beberapa wakil negara, mereka berbincang - bincang...
India : Kami dapat membangun Taj Mahal dalam 20 thn saja.
Prancis : Wah, kami dapat mendirikan Menara Eifel hanya dalam waktu 15 thn.
China : Kami rakyat China, hanya butuh 10 tahun untuk membuat tembok China.
Indonesia : Hmm.. Kami cuma dalam 1 malam saja untuk membangun Candi Prambanan.


Note : Jangan di koreksi bila data tersebut tidak benar, just joke   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

Alkisah terjadilah pertemuan antar kepala negara diatas sebuag pesawat. Yang diundang presiden Belanda, Perancis, Amerika, Indonesia.
Presiden Belanda : Kawan2 dengan hanya menjulurkan tangan saya keluar dari pesawat ini saya bisa mengetahui kita berada dimana ?
Presiden yang lain : Ahhh mana mungkin, coba buktikan !!!
Presiden Belanda : Ok, saya keluarkan tangan saya, kemudian presedin memasukkan tangannya dan didapatinya bunga TULIP, dan berkata oh kita sedang berada diatas negara saya Belanda ini buktinya ada bunga tulip.
sambil berdecak kagum presiden yang lain bilang : hebat hebat.
Presiden perancis : Ok giliran saya, kemudian dikeluarkan tangannya, kemudian dia memasukkan kembali dan didapati sebotol wine, dan dia berkata Oh kita sekarang diatas negara saya karena saya mendapatkan sebotol wine perancis yang terkenal.
Presiden yang lain : hebat hebat
Presiden Amerika gak mau kalah : Ok sekarang saya keluarkan tangan saya, kemudian presiden amrik memasukkan tanganya dan membawa sebuah buku, dan berkata oh kita sedang berada diamerika karena saya sedang mengenggam buku yang ada dipatung Liberty.
Presiden yang lain : bravo bravo.
Presiden Indonesia : baiklah teman2 ku saya akan mengeluarkan tangan saya juga, kemudian presiden mengeluarkan tangannya. Setelah itu presiden memasukkan tanganya tetapi tidak membawa apa2 dan dia bilang kawan2ku kita sedang di indonesia tepatnya di TANAH ABANG.
Presiden yang lain heran : Lho kok bisa anda seyakin itu
Presiden indonesia : Saya yakin sebab Jam tangan saya hilang 
 ::

----------


## victor

Dalam perjalanan kereta Parahyangan dari Gambir ke Bandung, duduk berhadapan 4 orang penumpang:

* Satu nenek
* Satu mahasiswi cantik
* Satu mahasiswa laki-laki
* Satu tentara

Mereka tidak saling mengenal satu dengan yang lainnya. Perjalanan nyaman-nyaman saja, ketika masuk ke terowongan tiba-tiba lampu mendadak mati pula. Gelap gulita. Tiba-tiba terdengar suara kecupan yang keras Cap, cip, cup!

Namun segera diikuti satu suara tamparan yang tidak kalah kerasnya

Plak, plek, plak, gedubrak!!!

Ketika terowongan itu akhirnya terlewati, keempat penumpang itu saling bengong dan saling memandang, dan masing-masing berkata di dalam hati.

Sang nenek dalam hati: Dasar anak mahasiswa muda, mentang-mentang tempat gelap langsung aja cium mahasiswi cantik itu. Rasain loe kena gaplok!

Si mahasiswi cantik dalam hatinya: Biar rasa loe!!! Gelap-gelap asal cium, kena deh loe cium nenek itu, dan kena gaplokan juga lagi! Hihihi

Si tentara dalam hati: Busyet dah, enak bener tuh mahasiswa. Dia yang nyium cewek, eh gua yang kena gaplok #$%$!!

Si mahasiswa laki-laki itu berkata dalam hati: He he mumpung gelap, tadi gua cium aja tangan gua sendiri, dan gua gaplok sekalian itu tentara belagu. Kapan lagi mahasiswa bisa gampar tentara!

----------


## victor

Permintaan beruang dan kelinci

Suatu hari Sang Dewa kera alias Sun Go Kong dibuang ke tengah hutan belantara karena kesalahannya membuat film sinetron.Hutan itu begitu luasnya dan gelap gulita, maka sambil menggerutu Sun Go Kong berusaha keluar dari hutan tersebut. Sudah berjalan sekian lamanya tidak juga ia bertemu dengan makhluk hidup. Sampai pada akhirnya bertemulah dia dengan seekor Beruang yang sedang mengejar seekor Kelinci. Wah betapa gembiranya Sun Go Kong, hingga akhirnya dia bicara pada kedua mahluk itu.

Sun Go Kong: "Eee... stop kalian berdua sudahlah jangan berkelahi begitu, perkenalkan aku Sun Go Kong akan mengabulkan tiga permintaan untuk kalian berdua, karena aku sangat senang dapat bertemu dengan mahluk hidup, Nah untuk yang pertama kau Beruang minta apa??"
Beruang: "Ooo... aku ingin semua beruang dihutan ini menjadi Beruang Perempuan kecuali aku."
SGK: "Baik ini aku penuhi permintaan kamu", maka jadilah semua beruang dihutan itu menjadi beruang perempuan, dan kamu Kelinci kamu minta apa??"
Kelinci: "Kalau aku ingin sebuah Helm saja."
Beruang: "Dasar Kelinci  kamu buat apa minta helm??"
SGK: "Sudah jangan ribut lagi, kamu beruang kamu minta apa lagi??"
Beruang: "Aku jelas minta semua beruang di hutan sebelah jadi Beruang Perempuan semua."
SGK: "Dasar gila kamu, tapi OK-lah aku penuhi maumu dan kamu kelinci mau minta apa???"
Kelinci: "Aku minta motor Super Bike yang paling cepat."
Beruang: "Sudah gila bener ini kelinci, buat apa motor itu."
Kelinci: "Diam kamu, kau tahu apa...??", katanya sambil menstater motor tersebut
SGK: "Sudah lah jangan ribut lagi, kamu minta apa lagi Beruang??"
Beruang: "Aku mau minta yang hebat, minta semua beruang di dunia ini jadi beruang perempuan semuaaaa???"
SGK: "Beruang gila bener kamu yaah, dan kamu Kelinci ayo minta apa lagi jangan kalah sama Beruang??"
Kelinci: "Aku minta..., (sambil memasukkan gigi satu motor tsb )... minta Beruang ini jadi Gay".    ::   ::  Dan kelinci langsung tancap gas...
kabur!!!

----------


## victor

"KOMPUTER"
Dina : No, kenapa di komputer ada tulisan ENTER?
Dono : Ya..mungkin sdh bahasa komputer kali....
Dina : Kurang Tepat
Dono : Trus jawaban yang benar apa
Dina : Soalnya klo tulisannya ENTAR kelamaan bo...

----------


## victor

javanese

Enemy at the Gates -- Musuhe Wis Tekan Gapuro

Die Hard -- Matine Angel

Die Hard II -- Matine Angel Tenan

Die Hard III With A Vengeance -- Kowe Kok Ra Mati2 To?

Die Hard IV -- Ora Iso Mati....

Bad Boys -- Bocah-bocah Elek

Lost in Space -- Ilang Neng Awang-awang

X-Men -- Wong Lanang Saru

X-Men 2 -- Wong Lanang Saru Banget

Cheaper by the Dozen -- Tuku Selusin Luwih Murah

Paycheck -- Kasbon

Independence Day -- Pitulasan

The Day After Tomorrow -- Sesuke

Die Another Day -- Modare Ojo Saiki

There is Something About Marry -- Meri Ono Apa-apane

Silence of the Lamb -- Wedhuse Mutung

All The Pretty Horses -- Jarane Ayu2

Planet of the Apes -- Planete Wong Apes

Gone in Sixty Second -- Minggat Sakcepete

Original Sin -- Dosa Tenanan

The Abyss -- Entek-entekan

Seabiscuit -- Klethikan Neng Laut

Terminator -- Terminal Montor

How To Lose A Guy in 10 Days -- Piye Carane Megat Lanangan mung 10 Dino

Lord Of The Ring -- Pedagang Akik...

Deep Impact -- Ngantem Njero

Million Dollar Baby -- Babi Regone Sayuto

Blackhawk Down -- Manuk Ireng Kenek Bedhil

Saving Private Ryan -- Ngelesi Privat Mas Ryan

----------


## GenThong

om vic ..... 
mau tanya nih ......   ::  

*buntut nya kadal sama buntut nya kuda panjang mana om ..*   ::  

trims ...
soale dah lama banget gak bisa temu jawabannya ...   ::

----------


## victor

> om vic ..... 
> mau tanya nih ......   
> 
> *buntut nya kadal sama buntut nya kuda panjang mana om ..*   
> 
> trims ...
> soale dah lama banget gak bisa temu jawabannya ...


percuma saya jawab, bener apa salah kagak jelas, wong yang tanya aja kagak tahu jawabannya
 ::   :P

----------


## GenThong

> Originally Posted by GenThong
> 
> om vic ..... 
> mau tanya nih ......   
> 
> *buntut nya kadal sama buntut nya kuda panjang mana om ..*   
> 
> trims ...
> soale dah lama banget gak bisa temu jawabannya ...  
> ...


nha maka dari itu saya tanya sama om vic ... 
gmana master .. ??

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by GenThong
> 
> ...


wah... saya bukan master deh
nti kalo udah jadi master
pasti gw jawab deh

----------


## limjohan

::   ::

----------


## GenThong

::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dickytob

Seorang suami selingkuh dengan pembantunya.
"Pak, enakan mana saya atau nyonya?"
"Ya jelas kamu Nem."
"Ah masa pak? Kata sopir enakan Nyonya!"

----------


## GenThong

::   ::

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Terjadi di Langkat Sumatera Utara

Maling Budiman di Bulan Ramadhan

Rumah Sutarmin als Mas Min, 39 tahun, warga Dusun Teluk Nibung, Desa Pantai Cermin Tanjung Pura, Kabupaten Langkat, Sumut, Senin (15/9) sekira pukul 19.00 Wib kemarin disantroni maling. Saat itu rumah pengusaha bakso ini sedang dalam keadaan kosong. Seperti biasanya Mas Min malam itu sedang berjualan Bakso di Kelurahan Pekan Tanjung , sedangkan anak istrinya lagi menunaikan sholat tharawih di mesjid samping rumah mereka.

Saat pulang dari Sholat Tharawih inilah istri Sutarmin baru menyadari bahwa rumah mereka telah disantroni maling, sebab pintu dapur yang menghubungkan dapur dengan ruangan tamu terlihat terbuka. Kemungkinan besar si maling masuk dari jendela dapur yang juga terlihat sedikit terbuka.

Menyadari rumahnya kemalingan, Istri Sutarmin spontan berteriak sehingga mengagetkan tetangga dan warga kampung lainnya yang saat itu baru selesai sholat tharawih. Mendengar teriakan tersebut, puluhan warga spontan berlari dan masuk di kegelapan malam untuk mencari si Maling di sekitar rumah Tarmin.

Sebelum istri mas Tarmin berteriak, seorang warga dusun tersebut bernama Hendra, 28 tahun, sempat melihat 2 orang yang mencurigakan sedang berlari ke kebun di belakang rumah Mas Tarmin. Menurut Hendra, satu dari dua orang tersebut menggunakan kain sarung untuk menutupi wajahnya. Hendra juga mengaku tidak berani terus mengikuti sebab hanya seorangg diri.

Namun ada yang unik dan sangat menarik dari kasus pencurian ini. Ternyata si maling termasuk dalam kategori Maling Budiman sebab hanya mencuri sebahagian uang milik Mas Tarmin. Istri Mas Tarmin juga mengaku heran dihadapan warga yang malam itu berkumpul dirumahnya, sebab dari 3 lokasi uang simpanan suaminya yang mencapai puluhan juta rupiah, si Maling hanya mengambil sebahagian kecil yaitu sekitar 400 ribu rupiah. Hal inilah yang membuat Istri Mas Tarmin dan warga tidak habis fikir. 400 ribu dan jika maling benar 2 orang maka dibagi dua.

Sikap si maling ini mendatangkan sejumlah opini dari warga. Ada yang benci namun ada juga yang merasa kasihan pada si maling. Seorang warga mengatakan bahwa si maling mungkin sangat terpaksa mencuri untuk memberi makan anaknya yang mungkin sudah kelaparan dan untuk itu Istri Mas Tarmin dimintanya untuk mengikhlaskan uangnya yang hilang. Ada juga yang berbisik-bisik mengatakan mungkin Mas Tarmin selama ini tidak membayar zakat.

Namun yang paling jengkel atas sikap maling ini mungkin adalah para maling lainnya dan mantan maling. Menurut mereka, dengan tidak menguras habis harta si korban maka maling satu ini termasuk maling yang tidak mematuhi Kesepakatan Bersama Maling (KBM) dan jelas telah melanggar AD/ART Perkumpulan Maling Profesional dan Amatir Indonesia (PMPAI) dengan saksi dipecat dengan tidak hormat.

----------


## victor

gading koi juga menyediakan jack daniel
ini pas ada kunjungan dari charles hutagalung

mohon maaf kalo ada paha mbak zafira yang kagak tertutup

----------


## Glenardo

Eh itu ada dokumen apa yah yang abis tanda tangan??

MOU apa yah?   ::   :P

----------


## TNTWiharto

Tukang Ojek Setan.

Ada seorang mahasiswa ITB  harus pulang malam karena menyelesaikan salah satu tugas mata kuliahnya. 
Hari sudah mulai malam dan hujan lebat mulai reda akhirnya ia memutuskan untuk pulang ke tempat kosnya. 
Didepan kampus jl Ganesha -Bandung ia menunggu angkot untuk pulang.
Sudah lama ia menunggu  belum ada juga angkot yang lewat, jam sudah menunjuk pukul 19.30, hujan rintik belum juga reda, suasana sepi.  
Dari kejauhan ia melihat seseorang berbaju gelap/hitam dan pakai topi sedang berteduh dibawah pohon besar yang rindang dan memang sekitar kampus ITB dipenuhi oleh pohon2 yang besar dan rindang. 
Remang2 ia perhatikan dan oh... rupanya tukang ojek. 
Dengan senang hati dia dekati dan.. Mang bisa antar saya ke Cisitu Lama (tempat kos) jaraknya +/- 3 km dari kampus. 
boleh jawabnya..., berapa Mang ongkosnya.., 10 ribu rupiah de, biasanya 5 ribu Mang mau tidak? .., kan hujan de.. jawab tukang ojek, karena sdh sepi dan sudah tidak ada lagi angkutan umum akhirnya setuju dengan ongkos 10 ribu. 
Disepanjang jalan yang basah karena bekas hujan lebat dan melawati pepohonan yang besar dan gelap akhirnya sampai juga di jalan Cisitu Lama tempat kosnya.
Tukang Ojek berhenti dan simahasiswa turun sambil memberikan uang 20 ribuan untuk membayar ongkosnya.
Nih Mang ongkosnya sambil minta kembalian 10 ribu. Uang 20 ribuan tersebut diambil sama Tukang Ojek dan Tukang Ojek bilang kembaliannya belum ada de .. 
Akhirnya si mahasiswa mencari uang kecil untuk menukar/membayar ongkos ojek.
Belum juga lama +/- 1 menit tiba2 tukang ojek pergi kabur sambil membawa uang 20 ribuan....
Si Mahasiswa berteriak dasar tukang ojek SETAAAN.......

Just Joke....

----------


## bobo

Pegolf Profesional

Seorang pegolf profesional sedang berbicara dengan seorang Pastur.

Pegolf : "Pastur saya mau tanya disurga itu apa ada lapangan golf ?"
Pastur : "wah saya kurang tahu ya"
Pegolf : "Bisa ditanyakan sama Tuhan gak ya pak disurga ada lapangan golf ?"
Pastur : "Baik nanti malam saya tanya sama Tuhan, apakah disurga ada lapangan golf ?"

keesokan harinya mereka bertemu lagi.
Pegolf : "Bagaimana pak pastur sudah ditanyakan sama Tuhan ? "
Pastur : "Oh ya, saya sudah tanya sama Tuhan kata-Nya ad kok lapangan golf disurga"
Pegolf : "Asyik juga ya"
Pastur :"Malahan kamu diundang Tuhan main disana minggu depan"

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dickytob

Kasus Nenek minah (Mencuri 3 Buah Kakao, Nenek Minah Dihukum 1 Bulan 15 Hari) ternyata terkait kasus kpk vs polri.
Siapa sangka ternyata kasus pencurian kakao oleh nenek minah ada kaitannya dgn kasus kpk vs polri.
Hal ini terungkap saat nenek minah menjawab pertanyaan mengenai alasan dia mencuri kakao, dia jawab: 'untuk Bibit'

----------


## mrbunta

> gading koi juga menyediakan jack daniel
> ini pas ada kunjungan dari charles hutagalung
> 
> mohon maaf kalo ada paha mbak zafira yang kagak tertutup


mantap oiiii
kapan kapan aku ke om glen ahhhhhhhh
dapet welcome drink nya jack daniel 1 botol   ::

----------


## victor

Seorang bapak sedang duduk di dalam bis kota. Ketika seorang anak SMP naik dan duduk disebelahnya.
Setelah berulang kali si anak menoleh ke si bapak tadi, ia bertanya :
Anak SMP: Maaf ... bapak ini Rano Karno, ya?
Bapak: Bukan ...
Selang 15 menit, si anak SMP bertanya kembali ...
Anak SMP: Bapak ini Rano Karno, ya?
Bapak: Bukan !
Selang 5 menit, si anak SMP bertanya lagi :
Anak SMP: Bapak ini Rano Karno, ya?
Bapak: (Dengan sedikit teriak karena marah) Bukaaaannnn !!!!
Karena kesal si bapa Turun dari bis dan duduk di halte.
Eh ... si anak SMP ikut Turun dan duduk di sebelahnya sambil bertanya lagi :
Anak SMP: Maaf!, bapak ini Rano Karno, ya?
Karena kesal, si bapak menjawab: Ya saya Rano Karno. Emangnya kenapa?
AnaK SMP: Koq, gak mirip, sih?
Bapak: ???!!!!????!!!!

----------


## victor



----------


## victor

KORAN KEREN



satu lagi

----------


## SUNU

Huahahahahaha...

----------


## victor

*MIRIP YACH.....*

----------


## victor

ADUHHHHHHHHH..................

----------


## victor

DI GANTI KOI BAGUS NICH

----------


## victor



----------


## victor

Abis Motret, Encok Pasti Kumat

----------


## Gom 7rait

> gading koi juga menyediakan jack daniel
> ini pas ada kunjungan dari charles hutagalung


Charles Hutagalung..? 
Yang tengah..?
Charles Huta Gadung....an...
Ha..ha..ha...
Seharian rupanya jadi reporter yg ngejar deadline ya...?

----------


## victor

om gom, ini acara ama gading koi
bukan gadung koi.

lha ini om, sekali2 di solo
ciu solo

----------


## Gom 7rait

> om gom, ini acara ama gading koi
> bukan gadung koi.
> 
> lha ini om, sekali2 di solo
> ciu solo


Charles nya yang gadung...an..!! ndak bisa nyanyi... ha..ha..ha..

Ciu solo...? nggak ada lagi Vic. 
Lihat dari gelas yg kalian pake, saya perkirakan isinya es teh... ha..ha..ha..

Botolnya emang seperti JB, tapi seal tutupnya hitam, JW ya..? ha..ha..ha

Klo ke solo lagi, RW 12 years deh... selera ibu-ibu pkk...

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> om gom, ini acara ama gading koi
> bukan gadung koi.
> 
> lha ini om, sekali2 di solo
> ciu solo
> 
> 
> ...


asli jw om gom
cuma   ::   ::   ::  
tinggal setengah botol
buat ber 3   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ha..ha..ha...
Keep Walking... dah

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ada joke nih Vic.
Suatu hari di salah satu terminal bis di ibu kota... seorang teman kehilangan dompetnya.
Kemudian dia menceritakan hal itu kepada temannya yg lain, katanya;
Ucok: ''Lae... aku kehilangan dompet!''
Lae: "Ya...cok, tadi kulihat tangan seseorang merogoh kantong celanamu..!"
Ucok: "Iya sih... saya juga merasakannya"
Lae: "lho...kok kamu biarkan..Cok.?"
Ucok: "Saya pikir itu tanganku sendiri..!!"

ha..ha..ha... gelappppp...

----------

